# 2011 Nissan 240SX rendering



## dascrow (Oct 17, 2007)

Is not the first time you hear about a successor for the Nissan 240SX. Only last month we brought you a possible rendering of the future sports car. And today a new one, this time from the Japanese magazine Best Car.

The new 240SX will debut in 2010 or 2011 and is supposed to be based on a modified version of the 350Z’s FM rear-wheel-drive platform.

Under the hood there will be well utilized 2.0-liter four-cylinder engine. Rumors say Nissan will also make a version with an engine about 1.5 to 1.6-liters of displacement combined with a small turbocharger, possibly producing up to 225 bhp.

[Source: Topspeed]
2011 Nissan 240SX rendering - Top Speed


----------

